# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Mobile Numbers of Girls For Sale?

## theonejb

I selected one caller, and pretended a friendship with him. I talked with him a little, and even called him once or twice, and he was ecstatic. After some calls and chats, I casually asked him as from where exactly he has got my number. He tried to circumvent the answer, but at last told me that actually he purchased my number from an Easy Load Center of Jazz for Rs. 50...

FULL STORY AT Mobile Numbers of Girls For Sale | The Pakistani Spectator

And also look at the comments on this post!

I mean, how desperate can these guys get?

----------


## manni9

Last year i was surfing Orkut, i saw some groups where guys were sharing no.s of girls in Pakistan. I don't know that  all numbers  were correct or not but it's really a problem for girls!!

----------


## RAHEN

no doubt it is a big problem for girls...
its good that he(from the article) actually went to the mobile services...to get rid of them...

----------


## RAHEN

no doubt it is a big problem for girls...
its good that he(from the article) actually went to the mobile services...to get rid of them...

----------


## Endurer

Call restriction should be in place free of charge for all subscribers if we're to feel safe today. I am not surprised to see these numbers going on for sale because I have seen guys (and girls too) exchanging it with their friends for a change of taste.

----------


## Muzi

lol sorry but that is funny in a (da guys are soo desperate)

----------


## Endurer

Lol down there they're  :Big Grin:

----------


## qaazi

*May Allah guide the Ummah*

----------


## Nadeem

Yeah I have heard this story before as well.
I had a debate on this subject somewhere else.
The thing is, as much as boys are responsible in these sort of attitudes, responsiblity does lie with the females as well.

If my respected sisters and daughters just take a minute and analyse their turn out, attitude, behavior, they would realize that it is not at all consistent with what our glorious religion tells us :Smile: .

Lets take a moment, and evaluate ourselves...are we true muslims?

----------


## niceguy

hmm... anyone know the the exact moblie numbers. I want to buy all these girls and let them free

----------


## jackcollins

shureeee ,i doubt yew'll let em free :hitler:
Lol Xd

----------


## mytonse

You peeps mite also want to go through thr comments ..especially towards the end..people's cheap menatality is showcasing it to the fullest..CRAP !!

----------


## mark_16

> You peeps mite also want to go through thr comments ..especially towards the end..people's cheap menatality is showcasing it to the fullest..CRAP !!



i dont get you :thinking;

----------


## Tulip

that's terrible!

----------


## Master Shami

Banday day puttar ban jao. Changay Rahso. Ramzan ich tay kuttay kam chad deo.

----------


## molakavamsi

wat an idea sirjeee!

----------


## molakavamsi

[quote="theonejb, post: 362780"]I selected one caller, and pretended a friendship with him. I talked with him a little, and even called him once or twice, and he was ecstatic. After some calls and chats, I casually asked him as from where exactly he has got my number. He tried to circumvent the answer, but at last told me that actually he purchased my number from an Easy Load Center of Jazz for Rs. 50...

FULL STORY AT Mobile Numbers of Girls For Sale | The Pakistani Spectator

And also look at the comments on this post!

I mean, how desperate can these guys get?[/QU

wats the link to the full story

----------


## ishdeep

not gud.......

----------


## Tulip

Certainly not Isha.

----------


## PETER.PHIL

Taxis are outrageous here in LA that trip would cost 270 dollars or more a shuttle would be cheaper ......

----------


## kingkhalid

Thansk fo rht eshare

----------


## Noor_Gal

How horrible! That must be so terrible for those girls!

----------


## mrbaazi

seems to be a shortcut

----------

